# trancio di prosciutto e trancio di pecorino stagionato



## dorya76

Come tradurreste:
Trancio di prosciutto e trancio di pecorino stagionato
Io ho tradotto così:
ham strip and mature pecorino cheese strip

Grazie mille del vostro aiuto
saluti dorya


----------



## Lorena1970

"strip" secondo me qui non va bene. Cosa intendi per "trancio di prosciutto" e "trancio di pecorino"? Puoi descrivere forma e dimensione di questi "tranci"?


----------



## dorya76

Sto traducendo un sito di cesti natalizi, quindi devo descrivere i prodotti in esso contenuti.
Il trancio di formaggio e' di circa 500 gr mentre quello di prosciutto e' 1,5 kg.
Thanks


----------



## rrose17

You could try "slab" which is often used for large pieces of cheese as in "A slab of proscuitto and aged pecorino".


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> You could try "slab" which is often used for large pieces of cheese as in "A slab of proscuitto and aged pecorino".



How about a hunk of cheese (or is that too colloquial)?


----------



## rrose17

I thought of that but in this context "Open your Christmas basket and find a hunk o' cheese!" it just didn't seem to fit the bill...


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> I thought of that but in this context "Open your Christmas basket and find a hunk o' cheese!" it just didn't seem to fit the bill...


That's what I meant!
Seriously though, you could open up your Xmas hamper and find a large piece of cheese and a slab of ham (as another option), don't you think?


----------



## You little ripper!

Wiktionary translates it _slice_.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Wiktionary translates it _slice_.


I don't think I'd call either a 500g piece of cheese or a chunk of ham that weighs 1.5kg a slice, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Akire72

How about chunk? Is it too colloquial?


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> How about chunk? Is it too colloquial?


I used _chunk_ in my reply to YLR, but I think it is a bit too colloquial, personally.


----------



## Akire72

Ok. Exactly, that's what my friend used when I gave her a "chunk" of Parmesan cheese. Could be translated into "tòcco" maybe, which is not exactly what you would put in an advert. How about wedge? Too small? 
Thanks Jo.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I don't think I'd call either a 500g piece of cheese or a chunk of ham that weighs 1.5kg a slice, to be perfectly honest.


I have no idea what a 500g piece of cheese looks like - I always indicate with my hands or point.  I like Akire's 'wedge'.


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> How about wedge? Too small?


I like that! A wedge of cheese, indeed.


----------



## egog

Could work "two rich cuts of cheese and ham.."???


----------



## london calling

egog said:


> Could work "two rich cuts of cheese and ham.."???


We say "a cut of ham", but it's not the same as a _piece_ of ham, it's the actual cut (taglio), so it wouldn't work here, but that was a nice try. 

A "rich cut of ham" sounds odd and we don't talk about a "cut of cheese".


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

I recently bought "tonno, trancio intero."  Indeed, it was a whole piece.  However, none of the above translations (hunk, chunk, slice, cut, slab, etc.) seem to quite fit.  "Whole piece" is accurate but too colloquial, in my opinion.


----------



## Matrap

Hi L'aura 

Don't you say/use "steak" when talking of fish?  



> *steak* _n_ (fish) _di pesce_trancio _nm_ Swordfish steak has a wonderful flavour. Il trancio di pesce spada ha un sapore ottimo.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Tuna steak could possibly work.  (It was cut round, to fit in the can.  But it was, instead, an intact steak. Or, at least, a circular cut-out of one!)


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Don't you say/use "steak" when talking of fish?


I certainly do, when talking about tuna or swordfish, or similar. .


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Although, actually, I found an English translation of this particular brand of tuna, translated by the company itself.  They said, "*solid tuna*," which, in this instance, is the most correct translation.  It can't really be called a "steak" if it is in the shape of a perfectly-cut circle.  It is, in effect, a circular cut-off from a steak.


----------



## london calling

If you buy swordfish steaks do you always buy them whole? I mean, I do sometimes, but if they're too big they obviously have to be cut. But they're still steaks, as far as I'm concerned. 

I wouldn't understand what was meant by 'solid tuna'. Where's the company from?


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Italy. "Solid" in that the flesh is "one solid piece." For instance, a chicken nugget at McDonald's is not a solid piece of chicken. (American tuna is quite disgusting.)


----------



## alicip

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Italy. "Solid" in that the flesh is "one solid piece." For instance, a chicken nugget at McDonald's is not a solid piece of chicken. (American tuna is quite disgusting.)



Hi aura. 
I saw it written on cans too: *"solid tuna in olive oil"*.
Solid means larger pieces while chunk consists of smaller pieces, and it  sometimes looks more like shredded tuna. That said, it is obvious that the difference between "chunk" and "solid" is whether the tuna in the can is *one whole piece (solid)* or bits and pieces (chunk).
*cod/salmon/tuna etc. steak** = a large thick piece of fish* = *trancio*
As LC said, they are still *steaks*. 
http://www.thekitchn.com/what-to-buy-what-to-make-canned-tuna-ingredient-spotlight-177084


----------



## london calling

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "Solid" in that the flesh is "one solid piece."


Fair enough. I've learnt a new expression.


----------



## Passante

domanda idiota: ma tonno trancio intero https://www.google.it/search?client...AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=686&q=tonno trancio intero non è lo stesso che tuna slice https://www.google.it/search?q=tuna...feaF8fZPL3XgeAF&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=686 ?


----------



## london calling

Ma hai letto tutto il thread? Vedrai che trancia e fetta non si traducono sempre con _slice_...


----------



## aliazzina

Ciao, 
Per quanto riguarda il prodotto che devo descrivere, da google immagini "chunk" sembra essere la migliore traduzione per "trancio di salame" (o di prosciutto). 
Slab sembra più indicato per pezzi di tipo piatto e bidimensionale (tipo trancio di pizza) mentre chunk è più per pezzi tridimensionali (come appunto un trancio di salame).

Il mio dubbio riguarda solo la formalità dell'espressione: che ne pensate? Si può usare chunk in modo formale in un catalogo prodotti?

Grazie in advance!



rrose17 said:


> You could try "slab" which is often used for large pieces of cheese as in "A slab of proscuitto and aged pecorino".



Secondo me slab descrive la fetta (per esempio slab of pizza), mentre invece chunk indica un pezzo più grosso e tridimensionale (non piatto). Chiedo conferma a voi.

Inoltre ho una domanda: chunk è formale? Si può scrivere chunk su un catalogo prodotti?

Esempio: trancio di salame = chunk of salami


----------



## rrose17

Chunk of salami doesn't sound very appealing, I'm afraid. More like it's a piece that's left over. I think _thick slice_ would be more appropriate.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Back to the holiday basket: For the cheese, "wedge"? For a three-lb. piece of ham, I don't know...By the way, I think we can assume that it's "prosciutto crudo", which we call simply "prosciutto" in English, too; "regular" ham, as I think of it, is "prosciutto cotto", which couldn't be shipped (except for canned ham, in which case it'd be "A three-pound/1.5 kg canned ham").


----------



## sorry66

I don't see what's wrong with 'hunk of cheese/slab of cheese'. You could also say 'cheese blocks'.
'ham steak' works too
Types of Ham


----------



## aliazzina

rrose17 said:


> Chunk of salami doesn't sound very appealing, I'm afraid. More like it's a piece that's left over. I think _thick slice_ would be more appropriate.


I am not describing a slice (in Italian "fetta") but a tridimensional piece of ham or fresh meat (in Italian is "trancio).

This is a "trancio":







Instead this is a fetta:





How can I say "trancio" in English?


----------



## sorry66

Maybe a 'ham joint'.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I don't think there is a good direct equivalent for _trancio_ in English.  Might be best to go with _1.5kg portion of ham_.


----------



## aliazzina

TrentinaNE said:


> I don't think there is a good direct equivalent for _trancio_ in English.  Might be best to go with _1.5kg portion of ham_.


I cannot write the exact weight because it is not always the same. Furthermore I am not describing a portion: it is a catalogue description....



sorry66 said:


> Maybe a 'ham joint'.



Could I use this expression on a catalogue as in the following sentence?

Ham - whole vacuum package
Also available: Ham joints


----------



## sorry66

aliazzina said:


> Ham - whole vacuum package
> Also available: Ham joints


vacuum-packed


----------



## oscar22

It depends on your audience, but I feel that for the pecorino both "hunk" and "chunk" are too colloquial/informal.  Of the suggestions so far, I think "block of pecorino" sounds best, followed by "slab of pecorino".


----------

